# Ammo disposal?



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

So I found an ammo box from this year that I never cleaned out (whoops!!) and have some pretty rusty shells. What would you suggest as a means to dispose of them. I'm a little worried about them getting crushed in the garbage truck...


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Take them to your local police department. They will dispose of them for you.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

What kind of ammo? If plastic hull shotgun shells, just cut the hulls and empty the contents.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

yeah, 12 gauge rounds....too many to waste..


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

If you, or someone you know, reloads, just do as Magis said and cut the hulls, take out the good stuff, and use it to reload other shells. 

lg_mouth


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

lg_mouth said:


> If you, or someone you know, reloads, just do as Magis said and cut the hulls, take out the good stuff, and use it to reload other shells.
> 
> lg_mouth


do you know what kind of powder it is? most likely not... i would not suggest doing that


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> do you know what kind of powder it is? most likely not... i would not suggest doing that


 Umm, I think we all assumed the powder is the whole reason for trashing the shells. If the powder was good, the shells would be good. I'm sure he meant reusing the shot.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I didn't assume it would matter taking the components from one hull and inserting them into another. But, to be safe, go with LK.

Lg_mouth


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I assumed (I know, doing that alot) that he was getting rid of them because they are rusty. But, if you put 2 and 2 together, rust equals moisture and that may mean that the powder may have gotten wet. 

Like I said, I didn't see a problem with removing the powder (if still good) and shot from one hull and reloading another hull with it, with the hulls being equal. 

Lg_mouth


----------

